# Windefend service running at 100%



## pbscott (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi

My CPU every now and again starts beeping as the CPU usage has reached 100%. Upon investigation it seems to be the Windefend service(svchost.exe) running at 100%. The operating system is Winsows 7 Home premium.

Do you have any suggestions as to what may be causing it to run at 100%, and what can be done to resolve this.

Many Thanks



nuTech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.33GHz, Intel64 Family 15 Model 6 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1534 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT , 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476835 MB, Free - 276687 MB; E: Total - 190779 MB, Free - 122450 MB; F: Total - 238472 MB, Free - 20957 MB; H: Total - 476821 MB, Free - 353087 MB; 
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., EG45M-UD2H, x.x, 
Antivirus: ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4.0, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Windows Defender is useless anyway. So, it's an easy solution... Just disable it and forget about it! 

*How to Disable Windows Defender in Windows 7*

(Do not download anything on that page)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Why are you running Windows 7(64-bit) with that small amount of RAM?

The *Gigabyte EG45M-UD2H* motherboard has 4 slots and supports up to 16 GB.

You should be running it with at least 4 GB.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Disable Windows Defender as advised and replace it with

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware*

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CaptainDebugger (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there,

It's best to have Microsoft Security Essentials that will disable Windows Defender and one of the free and best one out there.

Hope this helps,
*Captain MVP*
*Windows Expert (IT-Pro)*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

CaptainDebugger said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It's best to have Microsoft Security Essentials that will disable Windows Defender and one of the free and best one out there.
> 
> ...


*ESET NOD32 Antivirus* is already installed in that computer. That's why no recommendation was made about installing Microsoft Security Essentials. You don't want to have multiple antivirus programs installed and running.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

And, with all due respect, I would stick with NOD32.


----------



## CaptainDebugger (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm not opposing against NOD32. Lot of issues has been reported with NOD32 Smart security edition. Some causes BSOD lot of app crashes etc. I usually don't recommend it. Well you can't really debate which is the best AV or Firewall it's really gonna be a never ending one 

Hope this helps,
*Captain MVP*
*Windows Expert (IT-Pro)*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> I'm not opposing against NOD32. Lot of issues has been reported with NOD32 Smart security edition. Some causes BSOD lot of app crashes etc.


Never had problems with it.

Only issue I have heard of is when running MBAM Pro with NOD32. You'll need to add a few MBAM files to NOD32's exclusion list. Otherwise, some have experienced lock-ups at Windows startup. That cures it. Otherwise, I have never had problems with my ESET Smart Security. I highly recommend it.


----------



## CaptainDebugger (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there,

As I said this is reported for lot of users not all of them. I used ESET for a while on XP it worked great. On Windows 7 I started to have problems. Because the 3rd party firewall blocks local NETBIOS ports used by system services  those services that use *NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK* as user name like *sysmain*  *Superfetch*, for example. The services all run under *svchost* and too often the 3rd party Firewalls block some/all network svchost activity or severely interfere with them.

Anyone experiencing APPCRASHes -
- Windows Explorer or IE background fades to white
- small blue circle spinning endlessly
- Not Responding..
- Internet Explorer must close.

Once the Internet Security Application is removed, the APPCRASHes go away. This is not just the case for ESET most of the third party firewall like Norton, McAfee etc.

Hope this helps,
*Captain MVP*
*Windows Expert (IT-Pro)*


----------

